

Raytheon's "cyber stalker" tech demo - lazylland
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/feb/10/raytheon-software-tracks-online-video

======
SlipperySlope
Also reported and elaborated by NBC.

[http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/super-search-
eng...](http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/super-search-engine-
tracks-terrorists-you-social-networks-1B8327842)

------
lazylland
I'm sure this is just a weekend hack for folks here, but the presentation
really looks chilling.

As a side note: is there anyway to participate in Google+ or Facebook
_without_ enabling the location features ?

